# DVLA Check previous MOT history of a car



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello all,

In the past I used to use the DVLA website to check previous MOT history of a car. https://www.gov.uk/check-mot-history-vehicle

It was a useful thing to do before buying a car as it showed all advisory notices, mileage records and it was also free of charge. I haven't used the service for about 18 months and when I tried to use it this week it is "temporary unavailable". Phoned the DVLA and the staff on the phone had no idea actually that this service ever existed 

Any suggestions please for alternative site.

Regards


----------



## Southwales (Sep 27, 2015)

I was only aware of the general 'is it currently taxed and mot'd check' so would also be keen to know.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, was a good service, used it myself before, maybe just a technical hitch


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

awesome service. last used it about a month ago to check history of a car, site was working fine. 2 weeks ago tried to use again to check history for a car and hasn't being working for a few weeks now


----------



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

I hope the car dealers didn't succeed in stopping this service. It is definitely not in their best interest that us know details about the car we buying. Two years ago I was buying a Mercedes SL from A****D C***K (the biggest car dealer in Scotland) and when I did the previous MOT check , I discovered the mileage of the car were not genuine. Couldn't believe big dealers do that.

We need to start a petition to have the service back


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Car dealers use this service too, but it has been suspended for the time being, no idea why though.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

As far as im aware it wasn't working because the whole MOT system went t1ts up. 

Anyway I have been sent a new link to use today at work although ive not checked it yet. If I remember I shall post the link here tomorrow.


----------



## dougall (Apr 29, 2015)

The whole mot computerisation is changing systems.


----------



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

theshrew said:


> As far as im aware it wasn't working because the whole MOT system went t1ts up.
> 
> Anyway I have been sent a new link to use today at work although ive not checked it yet. If I remember I shall post the link here tomorrow.


Any luck with the new link, please?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

It's working fine now


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Tricky Red said:


> It's working fine now


Not for me Trev.

I keep getting :



DVLA Chimps said:


> You can't check the MOT history of a vehicle. The service is currently unavailable.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Sorry, yes you can check the current MOT status but not the history of it.


----------



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

May be "theshrew" could help :wave:


----------



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

OK, Gents

here is a link that works:

https://mot-history.net/

it is even easier to use trhan the original link. It doesn't need V5 reference or Mot test number. Just put the reg number and the vehicle make... WOW

Will send positive feedback to the DVLA :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Still doesn't work, can't find the vehicles I've entered.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Working ok for me


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2015)

just used it & found out my daily mk4 golf has been clocked a year before i got it! was on 170,068 in Mar 2014

then 139,553 in Mar 2015  

Good job its only a 51 plate golf diesel - not my Z4! I would be heartbroken!


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

My advisories on the Golf.... I have since had new disks and pads but really...the bonnet catch...?

Advisory notice item(s)
bonnet catch stiff in operation
front brake discs worn
rear brake discs slightly corroded


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here you go, I posted this link on a different thread only last night

https://mot-history.net/


----------

